# HP Photosmart C7280 setup problem



## diz574 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm trying to set up my new All in One following the HP HO directions.

So far I've got the ink cartridges installed. When it comes to the alignment process it invites me to add paper to the trays then shows a message "Aligning printer" on the screen. This is accompanied by lots of alignment type noises. Then a blue screen of death appears and shows what I suppose is an error code "C2FE0100". I can't find any reference to the code, even on the HP site. Does anyone have any idea about this?

TIA

Dave


----------



## Diane/Florida (Oct 5, 2004)

It looks like Dave did not get a solution to his problem. Perhaps someone can help with mine.

My Photosmart 6180 died a week ago, hours before I was supposed to print photos at a party. I ran out and bought a Photosmart 7280 because it looked virtually identical and had the features I wanted.

The 7280 worked fine at the party. I printed dozens of 4 x 6 photos from the photo tray. The next day, when I set it up to work wirelessly in my home, the problem started. It always shoots a blank sheet of paper out between each printed page. It doesn't happen just at the beginning of a job; every other page is a blank, which is really annoying for long documents.

HP's solution -- after the requisite hour on the phone -- was for me to install Deskjet software and link it to the printer through the port. Fine, except I bought the Photosmart specifically for a reason. If I just wanted to print B&W documents all day, I would have bought a Deskjet to begin with.

Does anyone have a way to contact an HP supervisor? The rep who helped me was supposed to send a transcript of our online chat, which she didn't, and I've had two other telephone reps lie to me about sending a battery. I like their products -- we've bought three laptops and two printers within the past year -- but the new printer will be my last if the support people don't stop lying to me!


----------



## PeteG0429 (May 18, 2009)

Here you go Diane...

YouTube - HP Photosmart C7280 blank page fix - prints a blank page


----------

